# Je paye la tournée



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Voilà mon 1000eme post,tout ca pour dire que MacG c'est vraiment une super communauté, l'acceuil est chaleureux (en general) et les gens y sont sympa  :rateau: 

Pour la peine je paye un coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Longue vie à MacG et au bar  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Santé


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Vive Proteus!

A bas le canard!


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Bravo mon canard !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Tu sais que quand on arrive à 1000 posts, on tombe le futal ?


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

félicitation amigo  

à suivre... :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que quand on arrive à 1000 posts, on tombe le futal ?



et apres on abrase sonny?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Vive Proteus!
> 
> A bas le canard!



 :mouais: t'es pour la paix toi ?


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que quand on arrive à 1000 posts, on tombe le futal ?


 t'as aimé ton 1000ème post ?


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Comme tu veux...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Je post mon 3400 ème posts ici avant de tirer ma révérence et d'aller me coucher  

Bonne nuit et encore bravo DJ


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Bravo aussi à toi


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je post mon 3400 ème posts ici avant de tirer ma révérence et d'aller me coucher
> 
> Bonne nuit et encore bravo DJ



merci


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Maintenant je comprends enfin comment vous avez autant de messages... J'ai du boulot...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je comprends enfin comment vous avez autant de messages... J'ai du boulot...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Je reprendrais bien une flûte :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

en voila deux ; trinquons


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Tiens...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

merci :love:


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> en voila deux ; trinquons



T'es plus rapide que moi c 'est pas drôle...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Et moi je sens la croquette ???


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je sens la croquette ???


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Merci mon canard 

Et pour la rose ... :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon canard
> 
> Et pour la rose ... :love:



 :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Très romantique  :rose:
T'en a de la chance Stargazer


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Votre rapidité m'épate...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Votre rapidité m'épate...


 Et encore on est bridé


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Comment ça?!


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Très romantique  :rose:
> T'en a de la chance Stargazer



Oui c'est le charme de la bergère viking !


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est le charme de la bergère viking !



Au bar on a le droit de demander des explications?!


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Au bar on a le droit de demander des explications?!



Pourtant là c'est clair !!!


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant là c'est clair !!!



I'll take that as a no...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

Bravo 
Mais comment vous faites, les mecs?
Vous couchez avec la bécane, ou c'est votre famille qui prend le relais quand vous dormez....


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Moi c'est juste exectionnel et là je suis pas encore couché...

D'ailleurs je vais pas tarder sinon la becanne je vais pas la revoir de sitot...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> I'll take that as a no...



Non c'est juste une question d'avatar


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est juste exectionnel et là je suis pas encore couché...
> 
> D'ailleurs je vais pas tarder sinon la becanne je vais pas la revoir de sitot...



... Parce que moi, si j'abuse trop, ma copine elle me renvoie cotiser chez Branlette and C°....
... Comment? Oui,darling. Je fini de travailler et j'arrive. Oui, c'est ça ; juste une petite demi heure.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)

vous prenez quoi ici ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

>


Bouh, la vilaine


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> vous prenez quoi ici ?


En ce moment, Pietra bien fraîche


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> vous prenez quoi ici ?



On marche qu'à l'eau ici ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, Pietra bien fraîche



Je paye ma bouteille de ballantines a la VIA NOTE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On marche qu'à l'eau ici ...



Même pas un peu de coke ?


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Parce que moi, si j'abuse trop, ma copine elle me renvoie cotiser chez Branlette and C°....
> ... Comment? Oui,darling. Je fini de travailler et j'arrive. Oui, c'est ça ; juste une petite demi heure.



Non c'est mes parents qui me soulent moi... 

Ils passent devant l'ordi et ils comprennent pas pourquoi je me marre le soir devant des pages internet toujours sur fond orange...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Je paye ma bouteille de ballantines a la VIA NOTE



Je bois de tout, mais le Via Note, ça fait un peu loin. Le Blue Moon Doit être ouvert à Porticcio
Au fait, tu ne ressembles pas du tout à Delph sur ton avatar...


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Moi je marche au nectar de mangue...






En plus c'est exactement ces bouteilles-là!

Merci google!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

On va bientôt voir Karl rappliquer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)

global tu vas te coucher a quelle heure ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

Ouais ; pour rincer la vodka, avec deux doigts de curaçao... ça le fait et ça apporte des vitamines. C'est bon les vitamines

... Fuck! pas assez rapide!


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Bon Bonne nuit tous les flooders moi j'y vais...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Bonne nuit Aurelien_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)

qui reste ici cette nuit ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> global tu vas te coucher a quelle heure ?



Envie d'aller le border :love: ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> global tu vas te coucher a quelle heure ?



Il dort devant son écran ... mais ses doigts sont autonomes du reste du corps ce qui lui permet de poster toute la nuit ...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> qui reste ici cette nuit ?



Je vais rester ici un petit moment ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> qui reste ici cette nuit ?



Moi je suis encore là pour un petit moment :sleep: Mais je bosse tôt demain.... Bof, après tout...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)

bon, pas de partouze ce soir, je me couche salut


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2004)

il reste encore à boire ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> il reste encore à boire ?



C'est fini global


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On marche qu'à l'eau ici ...


 Meme pas vrai :rateau:

Moi je bois de la Kriek Belle-Vue :love: :love: :love: The One and Only!!! :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini global


 Vivement les 2000 alors :rose:


----------



## MrStone (15 Novembre 2004)

Y'a pas un bon vieux




CACOLAC qui traîne des fois ? :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2004)

C'est bon, c'est bon, je passe mon tour


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Meme pas vrai :rateau:
> 
> Moi je bois de la Kriek Belle-Vue :love: :love: :love: The One and Only!!! :love:




on a le droit au boulot ?  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

euh :rateau: pitet pas non


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> euh :rateau: pitet pas non




ah, j'ai passer commande :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

zut j'arrive trop tard.....  

je trouve où ma contrex a cette heure?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2004)

il reste de la poire si tu veux :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> il reste de la poire si tu veux :rateau:



j'ai pô   

bonne nuit


----------



## molgow (15 Novembre 2004)

> *Je paye la tournée*


  Une chope pour moi ! :love:

    Merci !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Une chope pour moi ! :love:
> 
> Merci !



Ah plus rien, global a tout bu  :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2004)

C'est bon, j'ai refait le plein


----------



## Gregg (16 Novembre 2004)

Ca sera un saké pour moi stp


----------



## Stargazer (16 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Meme pas vrai :rateau:
> 
> Moi je bois de la Kriek Belle-Vue :love: :love: :love: The One and Only!!! :love:



Oui mais toi c'est pas pareil la Kriek Belle-Vue, c'est comme l'oxygène pour nous ...


----------



## Gregg (16 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais toi c'est pas pareil la Kriek Belle-Vue, c'est comme l'oxygène pour nous ...



Que serais ce un  belge sans sa bière ?   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Que serais ce un  belge sans sa bière ?   :rateau:



Il n'exiterait pas :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2004)

De l'eau s'il vous plait


----------



## Stargazer (17 Novembre 2004)

Ah c'est dommage mais j'aime pas l'évian !


----------



## Dedalus (17 Novembre 2004)

Quand j'avais 18-19 ans je faisais collec de bouteilles de bières (pleines évidemment) de tous les pays, les plus rares, ls plus chouettes. Et puis j'ai vécu ma vie en laissant à mes parents un stock de BD déchirées, des disques nazes ou tombés en disgrâce et bien 10 cartons de bouteilles de bière. Ma mère a fourgué tout ça dans une chambre de service inoccupée et n'y a plus trop pensé. Quelque six mois plus tard, environ, tout l'immeuble réveillé en pleine nuit par une pétarade du feu de Dieu, les flics appelés arrivent avec la brigade anti-gang ou presque et je crois bien même les pompiers : c'étaient les cartons de bière qui avaient été malencontreusement adossés au radiateur et dont les bouchons explosaient les uns après les autres, un vrai carnage. Y'avait de la mousse à tout l'étage, m'a-t-on dit.
C'était ma tournée

hé ! Qu'est-ce qui est arrivé à Deanonyme, le Cyrile Machin l'a trucidée  ?


----------



## yoffy (17 Novembre 2004)

Santée!....Canard indompté!...........et 26eme Du Classement!....


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Novembre 2004)

Cappuccinooooooooooo! :love: (vais pas commencer a la biere au matin  :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

je passe faire commande pour mon apero de ce soir : martini blanc , une rondelle citron .......merci barmaid  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Cappuccinooooooooooo! :love: (vais pas commencer a la biere au matin  :rateau: )



Quoi !!! Pas de Bière ???    :hein:  :hein:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Cappuccinooooooooooo! :love: (vais pas commencer a la biere au matin  :rateau: )



Depuis quand? :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Novembre 2004)

C'est l'heure de l'apéro :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure de l'apéro :love :



j'ai terminé de manger mais j'en peut avoir quand meme?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Novembre 2004)

aaaaaalllllLLLLLllcchoooooooollllliiiiiqqqqqkkkkkkkkk va


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaalllllLLLLLllcchoooooooollllliiiiiqqqqqkkkkkkkkk va



Global, tu m'aimes ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand? :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


 Depuis que je vide la cafetiere tous les matins :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Global, tu m'aimes ?


  Je te connais pô


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je te connais pô



moi non plus, je sais seulement que tu t'appelle carlo
que tu vis avec bob dans les trefond marins et que tu sais pas surfer !!!    :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Novembre 2004)

J'mappel pas carlo  j'suis GlobalCut


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'mappel pas carlo  j'suis GlobalCut



arrete de mentir, ta photo/avatar t'as demasqué !!!      :love:


ps; mon martini est pret?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Novembre 2004)

faut que je trouve un endroit pour me faire bouler un peu  :mouais: 

En attendant, santé


----------



## G3ck0 (17 Novembre 2004)

Moi je bois pas
Je conduit 

Et ca c'est bien non !
En même temps, la je v aller bosser un peu ma ThermoChimie, alors un ptit truc, 
et ca passera bien mieux 

Pourquoi pas un Soho-Coca ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

moi je prendrai bien un limoncello  :love:  :love:  :love: 

je vais ou pas le chercher dans le congelo?


----------



## MrStone (17 Novembre 2004)

Ben tiens, tant que t'y vas, tu peux me ramener des glaçons ?


----------



## MrStone (17 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> faut que je trouve un endroit pour me faire bouler un peu



:mouais: Et les affaires, ça marche ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ben tiens, tant que t'y vas, tu peux me ramener des glaçons ?




et pourquoi se serait pas toi qui leve ses fesses pour me servir?         :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Et les affaires, ça marche ?



Moyen  :hein:


----------



## semac (17 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoi !!! Pas de Bière ???    :hein:  :hein:


une bière à la vapeur pour faire monter la mousse


----------



## tedy (17 Novembre 2004)

Et une tournée terminée...    

tedy est fatigué et va aller se coucher...


----------



## MrStone (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi se serait pas toi qui leve ses fesses pour me servir?         :love:



Bah c'est toi qui as dit en premier, d'abord


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Novembre 2004)

Ce soir c'est le Beaujolpif :casse:


----------



## MrStone (18 Novembre 2004)

Yeah ! 
Alors, ils auront mis quel arôme dedans cette année ? Fraise, banane, cassis, ananas ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

Pour moi ca sera une Rodenbach bien fraiche siouple :love: :love: :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Novembre 2004)

Moi je veux bien une petite vodka peche  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

moi je traine au bar mais personne veux me servir un martini


quelle injustice !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Novembre 2004)

Y'a plus ?


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2004)

j'en ai distribué quelques un !! 
vous pouvez rendre, ça fait quand même plus de 3 jours que j'ai pas reçu un seul coup de boules  
ça y est c'est définitf j'ai plus d'amis sur MacG :rose: 

j'en entend d'ici : "parce qu'en a déjà eu ?"... Mouuuarff


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Novembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à semac.





Le jeu n'est pas fini ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai distribué quelques un !!
> vous pouvez rendre, ça fait quand même plus de 3 jours que j'ai pas reçu un seul coup de boules
> ça y est c'est définitf j'ai plus d'amis sur MacG :rose:
> 
> j'en entend d'ici : "parce qu'en a déjà eu ?"... Mouuuarff




pleure pas mon petit, va voir ton compte    :love:


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pleure pas mon petit, va voir ton compte    :love:


j'ai vu :love: 

mais t'es la seule  

po grave  je dormirai bien quand même


----------



## MrStone (18 Novembre 2004)

Désolé, mais la machine elle veut pas. Dès que je peux t'y auras droit


----------



## MrStone (18 Novembre 2004)

Martini ???
Bianco ? Rosso ? Dry ?
Avec olive, glaçons ? 
Au shaker ou à la cuiller ? :love:


----------



## yoffy (18 Novembre 2004)

Santé,

Il y en a encore dans mon shaker mais pas moyen de le finir!....la mixture est trop forte? :mouais:

(123eme...merci à tous ceux sans qui tout cela n'aurait pas été possible  )


----------



## MrStone (18 Novembre 2004)

Mille Emile !
Allez, c'est mon tour de payer mon coup... mais vu que chuis timide je mets ma tournée dans le thread du canard   :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (18 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Mille Emile !


Joli coup!....Cailloux!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Mille Emile !
> Allez, c'est mon tour de payer mon coup... mais vu que chuis timide je mets ma tournée dans le thread du canard   :rateau:



Je t'acceuil dans mon thread  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Martini ???
> Bianco ? Rosso ? Dry ?
> Avec olive, glaçons ?
> Au shaker ou à la cuiller ? :love:





bianco, bien sur  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

il est pret ?   :rose:


----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

Bien sûr que oui, cara mia :love:
Mais dépêche-toi, sinon ton glaçon va fondre


----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Je t'acceuil dans mon thread  :rateau:



Bien le merci, Monseigneur :rateau:
Monseigneur est trop bon :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que oui, cara mia :love:
> Mais dépêche-toi, sinon ton glaçon va fondre




merci 


regarde dans ta poche, quelques pieces vertes tu trouveras


----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

Grazie mille signorina   :love:
A charge de revanche


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Novembre 2004)

Pas besoin de glaçon pour boire un verre en terrasse


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bien le merci, Monseigneur :rateau:
> Monseigneur est trop bon :love: :love: :love:



Je sais  :love:  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## squarepusher (20 Novembre 2004)

C'est parti à la distribution de coups de boules organisée ici ou bien ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti à la distribution de coups de boules organisée ici ou bien ?


Si c'est le cas j'veux en etre.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti à la distribution de coups de boules organisée ici ou bien ?



Ici c'est boisson


----------



## yoffy (21 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ici c'est boisson


Boissons nooooon....hips!..alcoolllllllisééées. :rateau:

L'.....a...alcool!...non!.....llllll'eau....hips..oui! :rateau:


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Soiiiiiiffffffff


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Soiiiiiiffffffff



Tu ne va pas en disco-club le samedi soir ?


----------



## xanadu (21 Novembre 2004)

suis-je accépté  d'entrer dans ce bar ?


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne va pas en disco-club le samedi soir ?



pas ce samedi. fatigué


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2004)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> suis-je accépté  d'entrer dans ce bar ?



Tu payes ton coup ?


----------



## xanadu (21 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Tu payes ton coup ?



Volontier.......


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2004)

Deux doubles


----------



## xanadu (21 Novembre 2004)

A votre santé à tous   

Avec beaucoup de modération


----------



## xanadu (21 Novembre 2004)

A ta santé   DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD   

   A ta santé   yoffy    

C'était très raffréchissant


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Novembre 2004)

Je sais bien que l'heure de l'apero est passée mais je me ferais bien offrir un p'tit coup


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2004)

j'prendrai bien une petite bière moi  

quelqu'un pour m'accompagner, c'est pour moi :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'prendrai bien une petite bière moi
> 
> quelqu'un pour m'accompagner, c'est pour moi :love:



volontier


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> volontier


alors 2 bières et dès que la machine fonctionne je te mets un paquet de cacahuètes avec... (4)


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> alors 2 bières et dès que la machine fonctionne je te mets un paquet de cacahuètes avec... (4)



Ca sera aussi une bière mais au whisky pour moi


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca sera aussi une bière mais au whisky pour moi


ça marche...
qui d'autre


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça marche...
> qui d'autre


 Moi je dirais pas non à une petite Kriek  :love:


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Avec des noix d'acajou , aussi


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça marche...
> qui d'autre



un martini blanc limonade svp


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> un martini blanc limonade svp


OH LA OH LA, attendez je prends de quoi noter !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça marche...
> qui d'autre



Je sors de table, alors une Williamine du Valais


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dirais pas non à une petite Kriek  :love:



Bonjour, je m'appelle TOUJOURLAMEMECHOSE...

Repett TOUJOURLAMEMECHOSE...


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je m'appelle TOUJOURLAMEMECHOSE...
> 
> Repett TOUJOURLAMEMECHOSE...


 LOL !


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> OH LA OH LA, attendez je prends de quoi noter !!



du calme, tout vas bien... je rajouterais bien deux tranches de citron, une touillette et une paille  :love:


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je m'appelle TOUJOURLAMEMECHOSE...
> 
> Repett TOUJOURLAMEMECHOSE...



Les belges connaissent que cette bière que veux tu ...


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Les belges connaissent que cette bière que veux tu ...


 et vlan ça continue


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> et vlan ça continue



Quand on commence généralement , on a du mal a s'arreter


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je m'appelle TOUJOURLAMEMECHOSE...
> 
> Repett TOUJOURLAMEMECHOSE...


 Si tu veux, je vais prendre une Rodenbach pour changer :modo: :rateau:


Heureux?    :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Les belges connaissent que cette bière que veux tu ...


 Mon pauvre ami, il y en a tellement une panoplie qu'à la fin, on est vite blasé et on ne sait que choisir 

Le tout est d'apprécier :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauvre ami, il y en a tellement une panoplie qu'à la fin, on est vite blasé et on ne sait que choisir
> 
> Le tout est d'apprécier :love:



Et sinon, quoi d'autre ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, quoi d'autre ?


 tellement de choses...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauvre ami, il y en a tellement une panoplie qu'à la fin, on est vite blasé et on ne sait que choisir
> 
> Le tout est d'apprécier :love:



La bière ; y'en a partout ; et c'est ça qui est bien. (Homer Simpson)


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tellement de choses...



Sans rire ?

Raconte !!

Euh, non finalement, tombe plutôt le futal !


----------



## yoffy (21 Novembre 2004)

Garçon !?............ :rateau:


----------



## xanadu (21 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Garçon !?............ :rateau:



Glaçons ...svp


----------



## yoffy (21 Novembre 2004)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Glaçons ...svp


Glissons !....Un grand verre.... asap !...


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Novembre 2004)

Tournée offerte  

A qui le tour?


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Novembre 2004)

moi je dirais pas non  :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> moi je dirais pas non  :love:



Ben non. Je t'ai déjà offert un coup récemment et ma responsabilité risque d'être engagée en cas d'accident.


----------



## yoffy (22 Novembre 2004)

...Hips!


(sans doute GlobalCut n'a jamais inondé aussi court)  

(Sinon il est plutôt sympa ce fil....calme.....un petit peu de musique,quelques tournées....bien!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

Bientôt la Charcuterie aussi


----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2004)

Un peu de sauscisson en apéro c'est pas dégueu ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

Oui, c'est bon le porc ou le marcassin a s'mettre sous la dent.


----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2004)

Personnellement je préfère le ragondin ... Plus goûtu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je préfère le ragondin ... Plus goûtu !



Ou le caribou 

Pas grand monde ce soir, on est que deux ?


----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2004)

Ben c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

Qui dors ici ?


----------



## Grug (23 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Euh, non finalement, tombe plutôt le futal !


 de pire en pire la mode des tailles basses


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

Cafeeeeeeee pour tout le monde ! Qui n'en veut ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Cafeeeeeeee pour tout le monde ! Qui n'en veut ?



Moi si c'est du bon


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

en Belgique on ne fait que du bon cafe :love:


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> en Belgique on ne fait que du bon cafe :love:


y'a pas que le café qui est bon en belgique, si j'en crois certains avatar


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

un chti café avec... comment vous appelez ça déjà en Belgique, des couques ? trop bon. Souvenir de Bruxelles.


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Cafeeeeeeee pour tout le monde ! Qui n'en veut ?




moi j'en veux  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> un chti café avec... comment vous appelez ça déjà en Belgique, des couques ? trop bon. Souvenir de Bruxelles.


 Avec un bon speculoos :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas que le café qui est bon en belgique, si j'en crois certains avatar


 :modo: HANDS OFF ! ! ! :modo: :rateau:


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :modo: HANDS OFF ! ! ! :modo: :rateau:


bah quoi y'a les soda


----------



## mac-aïoli (23 Novembre 2004)

Bon c'est l'heure de l'apéro. Qui paye sa tournée?


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Avec un bon speculoos :love: :love: :love:



ici aussi mademoiselle  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> en Belgique on ne fait que du bon cafe :love:



ça ne m'étonne pas, comment vous le faites ?
perso j'utilise un bodum, le café est supère


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est l'heure de l'apéro. Qui paye sa tournée?




pas moi, comme j'ai bien precisé dans mon status , je suis une femme !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> ça ne m'étonne pas, comment vous le faites ?
> perso j'utilise un bodum, le café est supère


 C'est plus au niveau du gout en fait: on trouve principalement de l'arabica alors qu'il y a souvent du cafe africain en France


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

moi je suis plutôt Senseo, le café est très m½lleux, mousseux même... superbe :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

Pareil :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

Testé Senseo dans un bureau, je trouve le café trop léger, je sais pas comment ça se règle 
En tout cas, j'étais a deux doigts de tabasser tout le monde


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

Faut acheter des dosettes de cafe fort  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut acheter des dosettes de cafe fort  :love:



Je pense même qu'elle a fait le café avec une dosette qui avait du servir 10 ou 15 fois avant.  

Voila du bon café
http://www.cafes-suavor.com/


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

sa parle de café ici  :modo:
Je veux bien un thé  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

moi j'aimerais cette machine expresso











est que le pere noel va me l'offrire cette année?      :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aimerai cette machine expresso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Classe, moi aussi j'en veux une, :love: :love: 
D'autres couleurs ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aimerai cette machine expresso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tu m'invites? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aimerais cette machine expresso
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tout dépendra de si tu a été gentille avec lui  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

c'est une machine de la maison virages ,
designer tazzi mais d'autre comme alessi , starck on fait un modele a peu pres identique

j'en ai vu en metal brossé , jaune ferrari  , noir (tres moche) , bleu electrique


le cafée est vraiment tres bons mais par contre les dosettes sont hors de prix


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout dépendra de si tu a été gentille avec lui  :rateau:


 :modo: Et Pere Mackie-fouettard distribue des coups de batons pour ceux qui n'ont pas ete sages :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

oupela je reste pas trop par ici


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Et Pere Mackie-fouettard distribue des coups de batons pour ceux qui n'ont pas ete sages :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:




et toi tu a été une gentille fille ? :modo:


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

:hosto: faut des soins :modo:


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est une machine de la maison virages ,
> designer tazzi mais d'autre comme alessi , starck on fait un modele a peu pres identique
> 
> j'en ai vu en metal brossé , jaune ferrari  , noir (tres moche) , bleu electrique
> ...




Juste pour toi série limitée... 
en attendant les sucrettes demain matin !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour toi série limitée...
> en attendant les sucrettes demain matin !




merci  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


haaaaa dommage , dommage.......   

voila un homme qui aurait comblé beaucoup de femmes    :love:


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

T'inquiète pas j'en comble déjà bien assez comme ça !


----------



## yoffy (24 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aimerais cette machine expresso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trés bien!......joli bécane.....et elle fait aussi les cappucinos!.....mais alors,sans être vénal,dans les 400¤ non ?  

(par contre d'où sort la bière?  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu a été une gentille fille ? :modo:


 Je suis toujours sage moah  :rateau: :modo:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2004)

Bonzour


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Bonzour



Oui


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Novembre 2004)

Et ca sera quoi pour vous aujourd'hui?


----------



## macinside (24 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours sage moah  :rateau: :modo:




c'est bien  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui



Salute o zitelli


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2004)

une mauresque pour moi...


----------



## nato kino (24 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> une mauresque pour moi...



Deux !!  Ça gardera le soleil un peu plus longtemps. :style:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2004)

Un café et de la vitamine C svouplait


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un café et de la vitamine C svouplait






   C comme coupboul?   

je verrai plus tard , si machine veut bien


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un café et de la vitamine C svouplait


oooouuuuuhhh... il a pas l'air d'aller très fort le GlobalCut... allez je le met en tête pour la vitamine C et l'huile de foie de morue dès demain matin, ça peut pas faire de mal 


[Edit] sinon là je suis encore à la caféine... nan pas de pousse-café, merci, c'est gentil


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2004)

Un café vite 
Ils ont tout fermé a coté :casse:


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Novembre 2004)

je me demandais s'il y avait une heure pour l'apéro?


----------



## Grug (24 Novembre 2004)

ben l'heure de l'apero :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2004)

APEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO time  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> APEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO time  :love:





zuuuuuuuuuu matini bianco !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Novembre 2004)

santé !


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2004)

schuuuuuuuss


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2004)

Ca va mieux


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca va mieux


heureux pour toi  :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (24 Novembre 2004)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrpp!.........pardon! :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

CAFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ! :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Novembre 2004)

Un autre s'il vous plait


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2004)

BUuuuuurp


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2004)

Oups, pardon


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca va mieux



pfffff j peux touj pas t'offrir un coup !!!  

satané machine !!! :mouais: 

alors juste un biz  :love: a defaut d'autre.......


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2004)

double vodka gini avec une olive siouplait... :mouais: 

c'est pour noyer la connerie d'une client, d'une grosse cliente (grosse par le chiffre d'affaire qu'elle fait chez nous malheureusement, peux donc rien dire !   )


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Novembre 2004)

un p'tit 51, ça fait de mal à degun.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

ce soir je prends bien un limoncello !!! :love:  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Novembre 2004)

donner moi un petit remontant parce-que je suis énervé, encore une pair d'écouteur défectueuse qui se la joue "écho"...
Service apres vente heureusement que tu es la


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> donner moi un petit remontant parce-que je suis énervé, encore une pair d'écouteur défectueuse qui se la joue "écho"...
> Service apres vente heureusement que tu es la


c'est fait   

je veux bien un petit remontant moi aussi, avis a donateur de tout poil, il ne manque qu'un point   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait
> 
> je veux bien un petit remontant moi aussi, avis a donateur de tout poil, il ne manque qu'un point   :love:





fait !!!!      :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2004)

Aie, ce fil vire encore au coudboul, :sleep:
alors que ce devrait etre le fil des coup de rouges !   

m'en fiche, ça m'empêchera pas de boire,

:rateau:

:modo:

:hosto:

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Aie, ce fil vire encore au coudboul, :sleep:
> alors que ce devrait etre le fil des coup de rouges !
> 
> m'en fiche, ça m'empêchera pas de boire,
> ...




tchin, santé , a la notre !!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Aie, ce fil vire encore au coudboul, :sleep:
> alors que ce devrait etre le fil des coup de rouges !
> 
> m'en fiche, ça m'empêchera pas de boire,
> ...



ici c'est boisson only  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Novembre 2004)

Allez, 

Je paie la tournée pour mon anniv , c'était samedi dernier et j'étais pas là.


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Novembre 2004)

je prendrais bien un coup aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Novembre 2004)

Ca y est le taf est fini pour aujourd'hui 

Apéro me voilà


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est le taf est fini pour aujourd'hui
> 
> Apéro me voilà


 Beurp...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est le taf est fini pour aujourd'hui
> 
> Apéro me voilà




dis moi , tu es faché quand le travail est terminé?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2004)

Ta gueule.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis moi , tu es faché quand le travail est terminé?



Elle croit peut etre que je vais me lasser ??

Mais non !!!!!!!!!

ça me prend 2 secondes de te pourrir une soirée.

2 secondes, pas une de plus.


----------



## yoffy (25 Novembre 2004)

...............c'est à boire qu'il nous faut!............ :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ta gueule.



Sonny au pouvoir      :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2004)

Il vous remercie...


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Sonny au pouvoir      :rateau:



je le préfère en concert


----------



## tedy (25 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir tout le monde.... 


Tourbée terminé!!!   

J'attends les coups


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde....
> 
> 
> Tourbée terminé!!!
> ...



on est pas là pour sa :modo:


----------



## yoffy (25 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> J'attends les coups


Petit coup à boire?.......servi!


----------



## yoffy (25 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Aie, ce fil vire encore au coudboul, :sleep:


Objection votre Honneur , nous pouvons aussi chanter!.....mais attention!il ne faut pas que cela dérape. :mouais:

......le cucu deu kamama.......


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2004)

bon, un petit bourgogne 2000 de la maison d'en face alors.


:hips:
:modo:
:hosto:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je le préfère en concert


Fini le Rock'n'roll...maintenant place au fiel !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, un petit bourgogne 2000 de la maison d'en face alors.
> 
> 
> :hips:
> ...



Jolie ton bonnet vert  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Novembre 2004)

Mouais, :mouais: 

la même chose svp


----------



## yoffy (26 Novembre 2004)

...Comme un vendredi !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Novembre 2004)

Comme d'hab


----------



## yoffy (26 Novembre 2004)

...Comme..hic!..


----------



## yoffy (27 Novembre 2004)

......Comme un Samedi! 

(Vous n'allez pas me laisser faire la semaine tout seul !?    )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2004)

On peux boire a crédit ici ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Novembre 2004)

J'ai une p'tite soif, moi


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Novembre 2004)

Pareil


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pareil



et je vous serre quoi mademoiselle ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Novembre 2004)

Toujours un bon café quand je me réveille :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Toujours un bon café quand je me réveille :love:



expreso ? un seul sucre ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Novembre 2004)

toujours noir


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> toujours noir



ça marche !  :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2004)

un jacques s'il vous plait


----------



## yoffy (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et je vous serre quoi mademoiselle ?


 .


----------



## MrStone (29 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> un jacques s'il vous plait


Jacques Daniel ???


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2004)

paul...


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Novembre 2004)

La même chose...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2004)

une tourtelle ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Novembre 2004)

y a un truc a boir la?


----------



## MrStone (29 Novembre 2004)

Euh... c'était pas toi qu'invitait, au départ ? :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Euh... c'était pas toi qu'invitait, au départ ? :rateau:



Maintenant je suis a sec, payer la tourné c'est bien jolie mais apres faut m'offrir un verre  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D = une tourtelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

global , je peux toujours pas te bouler, pardon t'offrir a boire   

il y a pas un truc qui coincé la? pas normal


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> global , je peux toujours pas te bouler, pardon t'offrir a boire
> 
> il y a pas un truc qui coincé la? pas normal



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2004)

Soif ! :rateau:


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Soif ! :rateau:


 Tiens ? C'est pas "narf" d'habitude ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:




t'inquiete , j'oublie pas ton cadeau de noel     


est que il y a un petit verre de limoncello dans ce coins? :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete , j'oublie pas ton cadeau de noel



  :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Novembre 2004)

Prendrais bien un jaune moi


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2004)

qui qui n'a un truc fort à m'offrir :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ? C'est pas "narf" d'habitude ?


 On est sur le bar non :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> qui qui n'a un truc fort à m'offrir :mouais:




pastis ? ça doit bien aller avec des kit kat !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> global , je peux toujours pas te bouler, pardon t'offrir a boire
> 
> il y a pas un truc qui coincé la? pas normal


 Ah ben moi je peux


----------



## yoffy (29 Novembre 2004)

Surprise !  







(c'est pour compenser,il n'y a personne que je ne puissasse téchniquement boulasser,pardon offrir à boire, sur cette page!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2004)

quuii se bourre ici ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> quuii se bourre ici ?


 La Reine ?


----------



## yoffy (29 Novembre 2004)

Vive la Reine ! :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (30 Novembre 2004)

A ne pas divulguer:

*** Dans une dame-jeanne de 20 à 25 litres, mettre 2 litres de vin de palme, 750 g de cassonade, une poign&eacutee de fleurs d'oranger et remplir d'eau. Garder la dame-jeanne ouverte.

*** Laisser fermenter 5 à 8 jours en remuant et en faisant le plein tous les jours. Mettre en bouteilles après 8 jours. Ce petit vin est à boire 8 à 15 jours après la mise en bouteilles.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Bienvenue au club


----------



## yoffy (30 Novembre 2004)

..


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ..


 1, 2, 3, 4, 5,

c'est bon, ça passe


----------



## yoffy (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5,
> 
> c'est bon, ça passe


ah!....ce n'est pas a un médaillé que je vais apprendre qu'il y a évidement de la téchnique derrière cette apparente facilité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Jacques Daniel ???



Oui un Jacques Danielle s'il vous plait


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Novembre 2004)

Un café silvouplé


----------



## yoffy (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> global , je peux toujours pas te bouler, pardon t'offrir a boire
> 
> il y a pas un truc qui coincé la? pas normal


Toujours pareil!....des coups à s'adonner à la boisson......,pardon à la boulette...euh!.. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

j'ai reussi a finir mes coups , pardon mes canettes 

pas evident de trouver de disponible !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reussi a finir mes coups , pardon mes canettes
> 
> pas evident de trouver de disponible !!!



un coca pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> un coca pour moi




pas possible !!!! :rose:  :rose: 

tu devras te contenter du cadeau de noel


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas possible !!!! :rose:  :rose:
> 
> tu devras te contenter du cadeau de noel



Il est si mignon ce cadeau  :love:


----------



## yoffy (30 Novembre 2004)

La suggestion du Mardi : Piña Colada  (lait de coco avec du jus d'ananas et du rhum)


Dans un shaker à demi rempli de glaçons, verser :

1/6 de lait de coco

2/6 de rhum blanc

2/6 de jus de d'ananas

1/6 d'amour du Mexique 

1 pincée de sel

1 cuillerée à soupe de sucre en poudre



Bien frapper et passer dans des verres à cocktail. Ajouter des dés de  chair d'ananas.


----------



## yoffy (1 Décembre 2004)

Chocolat :

Ingrédients:
4 tablettes de chocolat avec du sucre
6 tasses d'eau ou de lait

Faire bouillir le chocolat dans les 6 tasses d'eau ou de lait. Remuer  constament pour ne pas qu'il se colle au fond. S'il se fait avec du lait,  le retirer du feu lorsque qu'il monte et le servir.

 :mouais:


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Décembre 2004)

Qui m'offre un p'tit coup ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

Le chef vous propose : 
Rhum arrangé vannille gingembre.

Coupez les 3 gousses de vanille en 2, mettre dans une bouteille de bon rhum pas trop sec.

Metttre un soupcon de gingembre. Ajouter un peu de sucre de cane. Laisser reposer une bonne année en prenant soin de tourner-remuer-gouter la bouteille.

Boire la bouteille tout seul pasque c'est trop bon 
Finalement servez vous c'que vous voulez, j'me garde ma bouteille


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Décembre 2004)

C'est exactement ce qu'il me faut Bass


----------



## yoffy (1 Décembre 2004)

Servez vous !     






Attention : L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé .


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Je prendrais bien un doigt de cette jolie bouteille en arrière plan :rose:


----------



## yoffy (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je prendrais bien un doigt de cette jolie bouteille en arrière plan :rose:


Glou!..Glou!..Glou!....avec un glaçon ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

non merci 



Santé :love:  dzingggg


----------



## yoffy (2 Décembre 2004)

Un p'tit dernier ? (bon courage à ceux qui lisent cela le matin!)


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Juste une bière alors :rose:












Pint of Guinness :love:


----------



## yoffy (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Juste une bière alors :rose:...Pint of Guinness :love:


une Guinness !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> une Guinness !


  hein:

je la voyais pas comme ça


----------



## yoffy (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> hein:....je la voyais pas comme ça


Houps!...Je m'ai trompé!






Laquelle déja ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Houps!...Je m'ai trompé!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 la 3eme en partant de la gauche :love:

Merci


----------



## yoffy (2 Décembre 2004)

Voila!.....pour l'attente !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Merci, mais juste la pint, j'vais me coucher


----------



## yoffy (2 Décembre 2004)

Pareil,cela va être l'heure de "Mariés,2 enfants" sur Comèdie     :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Arghhhhhhhhh pourquoi j'ai pas comédie 

:love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhhhhhh pourquoi j'ai pas comédie
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



   

t'as drôlement maigri !     

 :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhhhhhh pourquoi j'ai pas comédie


Tu peux déja t'inscrire à ça : (si cela correspond à tes convictions évidement!)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Décembre 2004)

Alors vous etes rassasié?


----------



## yoffy (2 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Alors vous etes rassasié?


Tu bois un coup ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Décembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Tu bois un coup ?


Volontier  Tu me proposes quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

moi je veux bien une triple dose de martini !!


----------



## yoffy (2 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Volontier  Tu me proposes quoi?


Ca ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux déja t'inscrire à ça : (si cela correspond à tes convictions évidement!)


 ? a quoi ?


----------



## yoffy (2 Décembre 2004)

C'est le club fondé par Al Bundy (le gars a côté de Apple sur ton image.)


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Décembre 2004)

Champagne pour feter l'arriver tant attendue de iMac


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Oui, oui, maintenant je vois, tout à l'heure les images se sont pas téléchargées 

Bon, elle est ou le grand monstre rousse


----------



## yoffy (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien une triple dose de martini !!


Et hop ! (le barman est un peu long ce soir)


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Triple dose = 3 bouteilles :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## yoffy (2 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Champagne pour feter l'arriver tant attendue de iMac


A iMac ! (alors,pas de bruit ?)


----------



## yoffy (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, maintenant je vois, tout à l'heure les images se sont pas téléchargées
> 
> Bon, elle est ou le grand monstre rousse


Belle petite famille !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

force santé vigueur a ton G5  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Si c'est pas du gauchi ça


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas du gauchi ça




dis plutot que c'est embetant tout nettoyer apres la fete !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

une bouteille c'est pour être bu pas pour être explosée par terre


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> une bouteille c'est pour être bu pas pour être explosé par terre


J'en connais qui sont pret à boire par terre


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> une bouteille c'est pour être bu pas pour être explosée par terre



le champagne porte plus de bonheur au sol
que dans l'estomac !!!


----------



## yoffy (3 Décembre 2004)

Boissons fraiches ??!!


----------



## yoffy (3 Décembre 2004)

'ssons chaudes ??!!


----------



## yoffy (3 Décembre 2004)

Pour le matin ??!


----------

